# Scrap Guitars



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

If anyone has any really bad guitars that they need to get rid of, that are beyond repair let me know. I am just starting to get into lutherie and this is a real good way to get my bearings on the subject. Even if the neck is broken, no electronics, anytihng would help, i can pay anywear up to 100$.

so post here or pm me

thanks,
Nick


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

So a stripped down (no hardware) neck and body is OK too?

AJC


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Nick.......only interested in electrics?? what about junker accoustics??
Gerry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Nick.......only interested in electrics?? what about junker accoustics??
> Gerry


ha ha .... I know where your mind is going :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm sure I will be able to find you something... just let me check at my regular shops. I have one of my old necks you can fool with too. One I made like 20 years ago!

AJC


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

anything guitars will do, any imformation i can get from a scrap neck or body or even a rusted out pickup will benefit me, i plan to take the things apart and just check out the insdies and try and reglue em and stuff,

so ya anything will work


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not sure what Shortyus is eluding to.........if I have an opportunity in the next little while I may have an electric project for you that, when done, will actually give you a playing electric........ am having help with some home renovations and am not getting anything else accomplished....I will try and put a package together for you soon........ssh strat copy......"some assembly required.......cheers for now
Gerry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I'm not sure what Shortyus is eluding to.........


That thread you had about your wife bringing home an old acoustic that needed real help


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh yea....that fiasco.........still laying (read-thrown) on the bench.......glued back the way it came, only worse.........have 3 more like that one in stock, and one behind the shed screwed to the wall as a bird house.....lol..............did have some sucess with a "dobro' style, if you don't look to close....lol......will probably string the suckers up for show and screw them to the ceiling in the shop.............


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks alot, that would be awsome, also to AJC, anything i get will benefit my to some extent, like even a snapped in half neck would teach me something lol

nick


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

really, no one has a scrap guitar or half a neck or something,? if you didnt read it i can spend up to 100$


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Nick.........as mentioned, I will put together a package........also have a broken neck with truss rod, and an old accoustic that is not fixeable but could be fun to tear apart............just need some time to get organized, and i can probably arrange free delivery to St. Kitts for you to pickup.........cheers for now....
Gerry


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

that would be awsome, thanks alot
if its a burden i could cover whatever the shipping charges will be

thanks alot, 
nick


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

not a problem, Nick....just need a bit to get my stuff together.....lets shoot for next week, and that will hopefully give me to the weekend to get organized....can get free delivery to a 24hr. a day factory somewhere? in St. Catherines.....I will eventually get you the details via PM and you and your dad can arrange for pickup with them........lets all save a few bucks....lol


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

alright thanks alot!!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey bud....got your "care" package together at work......just have to catch the driver for our next delivery...dang, just missed a dropoff as I was getting to work today....chances are good I can get it to you yet this week..I will repackage and put in a few notes and pm you for the pickup addy in St. Kitts......I have to look it up as I think they moved this year....you will have to source a few things....cheers
Gerry


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Might i ask as to what you plan on learning from a broken neck?

I highly appreciate the work of a good luthier - i cant do it myself!


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

my plan for a broken neck is to prob do sometihng with the frets and taking of the fingerboard or maybe get an inner look at the trussrod path, endless posibilities!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Nick.........1 broken neck coming up.........package leaving here, probably around 1pm.............should be down your way by the time schools out......package sent c/o Wayne for Nick.............cheers and enjoy.........if you do build the elec. you MUST post pics.......lol.......cheers
Gerry


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

awsome i cant believe how nice people are on this forum!


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

guitaristgibson said:


> awsome i cant believe how nice people are on this forum!


As I, and many others here who have had the pleasure of meeting Gerry would tell you (see RIFF WRATH jam threads), he's as nice as they come and puts on a helluva good party.

Which reminds me, I have to check out that new thread...


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey guitaristgibson...........did you ever pick up that package???......one of my co-workers was down to St. Kits to our supplier about 2 weeks ago and noticed the package...he just mentioned it to me now?????....pm coming...cheers
Gerry


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

going to pick it up, in your last message you said you were going to let me no if it was there, but ill be there shortly,
thanks alot
nick


----------

